# Help with older Bosch Router Collet



## andrevw (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi to all forum users. I am about to finally have time to start playing with my routers. I purchased a new Craftsman router and was going to table mount it, but it is so versatile, that I decided not to.
I also have an older Bosch 19054 (0601905439) router that is in real nice condition. I would like to table mount it, but here is my problem:
I only have a 1/4" collet for it, and I cannot seem to find the 1/2" that I need as most of my bits are 1/2". Does anybody on this forum have one, or know if the collets on the newer routers would fit the older Bosch? I spent hours on the web looking and cannot find it. E-replacement parts, list it as discontinued.
Any help / suggestions? Thanks in advance.
Andre:'(


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Andre.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello Andre:*



andrevw said:


> Hi to all forum users. I am about to finally have time to start playing with my routers. I purchased a new Craftsman router and was going to table mount it, but it is so versatile, that I decided not to.
> I also have an older Bosch 19054 (0601905439) router that is in real nice condition. I would like to table mount it, but here is my problem:
> I only have a 1/4" collet for it, and I cannot seem to find the 1/2" that I need as most of my bits are 1/2". Does anybody on this forum have one, or know if the collets on the newer routers would fit the older Bosch? I spent hours on the web looking and cannot find it. E-replacement parts, list it as discontinued.
> Any help / suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> Andre:'(


I am not sure that that router came with that option? I also recall a time when all the bits i knew about were 1/4 In. My older routers are not able to hold a 1/2 In. bit because of shaft size, I hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI andrevw


Mount the new Craftsman standard base in your router table and just use the 1/4" Bosch for your hand work jobs..most of the jobs you will do with the Bosch will use the 1/4" shank bits the norm..BUT you want the 1/2" one in the router table. 

=======


andrevw said:


> Hi to all forum users. I am about to finally have time to start playing with my routers. I purchased a new Craftsman router and was going to table mount it, but it is so versatile, that I decided not to.
> I also have an older Bosch 19054 (0601905439) router that is in real nice condition. I would like to table mount it, but here is my problem:
> I only have a 1/4" collet for it, and I cannot seem to find the 1/2" that I need as most of my bits are 1/2". Does anybody on this forum have one, or know if the collets on the newer routers would fit the older Bosch? I spent hours on the web looking and cannot find it. E-replacement parts, list it as discontinued.
> Any help / suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> Andre:'(


----------



## andrevw (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks to all who has responded. I managed to find a 1/2" Collett for the old Bosch.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That,s great. now, you can do it just like you want it.


----------

